
Avere Systems joining Microsoft - zod50
https://info.averesystems.com/blog-0/avere-joining-microsoft-to-bring-scalable-hybrid-solutions-with-azure
======
KaiserPro
Oh, thats interesting.

I can imagine that they would be very useful in azure to speed up VM-block
storage communications. It possibly is secondary to reducing backbone
bandwidth usage.

I assume that EC2 has lots of caching to make things viable (basic testing
sorta backs that up)

They used to be quite popular in VFX land, as one could slap it infront of a
filer and get a performance boost, without much work.

However once you move to a place where you can easily ans quickly move assets
around, and have them on a larger amount of smaller servers (~150 tbs instead
of a 1pb isilon cluster) then it becomes less relevant, especially for the
price.

------
Isamu
Corresponding announcement from Microsoft on the acquisition:

[https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2018/01/03/microsoft-to-
acq...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2018/01/03/microsoft-to-acquire-
avere-systems-accelerating-high-performance-computing-innovation-for-media-
and-entertainment-industry-and-beyond/)

Anyone have anything to say about Avere? I talked with them years ago, haven't
heard much since.

~~~
cdolan
Really great company from what I know, glad to see them get acquired in a
positive fashion. I'm also based out of Pittsburgh and have met some of their
team members over the years, seems like a solid business with a strong
product/service.

------
ChuckMcM
So are there any hybrid flash vendors still standing? Tintri I guess.

I hope it worked out well for you Dan.

